# Galatioto-Fininvest, oggi 15 giugno nuovo incontro. Si accelera.



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.

Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.

_Aggiornamenti a seguire._

____________________

Secondo Il giornale non ci sono più problemi riguardo al ruolo di Berlusconi e per i soldi che verranno investiti sul Milan, il nodo adesso sarebbero le scadenze dei pagamenti e l'esercizio della nuova governance. La cordata di Pechino ha molta fretta di chiudere per iniziare subito al meglio la stagione. La speranza di Sal e Nicholas è di completare il contratto entro venerdi, sennò si continuerà a trattare via mail.
(danykz)


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Ero molto scettico e lo sono ancora, ma se Galatioto riesce nell'operazione giuro che scopro l'indirizzo dell'hotel dove alloggia e gli mando una cesta di prodotti tipici insieme ad una lettera d'amore


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> _Aggiornamenti a seguire._
> 
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero molto scettico e lo sono ancora, ma se Galatioto riesce nell'operazione giuro che scopro l'indirizzo dell'hotel dove alloggia e gli mando una cesta di prodotti tipici insieme ad una lettera d'amore



Mettici un buon vino rosso che in America x "buon vino" spacciano il Tavernello in bottiglia


----------



## danykz (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero molto scettico e lo sono ancora, ma se Galatioto riesce nell'operazione giuro che scopro l'indirizzo dell'hotel dove alloggia e gli mando una cesta di prodotti tipici insieme ad una lettera d'amore



Scusami, vedi che Pasquale ha detto che già l'incontro è in corso, come ho scritto nel vecchio post


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Scusami, vedi che Pasquale ha detto che già l'incontro è in corso, come ho scritto nel vecchio post



C'è scritto "anche oggi incontro con Fininnvest" nel suo tweet

EDIT: ho visto che poi ha scritto che pare sia già in corso, ho aggiunto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.
> 
> ...



E si, perchè le videoconferenze sono ancora fantascienza 
ma che sti giornalai andassero a .......


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Giugno 2016)

Molto interessante, incontro a quanto pare già in corso.

Probabilmente sarà un meeting fiume che durerà fino a stasera.

Oggi intanto sarebbe la scadenza originaria, ci vorrebbe una bella sorpresina no?


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, incontro a quanto pare già in corso.
> 
> Probabilmente sarà un meeting fiume che durerà fino a stasera.
> 
> Oggi intanto sarebbe la scadenza originaria, ci vorrebbe una bella sorpresina no?



La scadenza originaria era il 15 più qualche giorno per le cose burocratiche.

Io ripeto la mia impressione, se non ci fossero stati i problemi di salute di Berlusconi, si sarebbe chiuso tutto tra il 20 eil 22 giugno. Probabilmente anche adesso sarà così, ma per l'ufficialità dovremmo aspettare che Berlusconi esca dalle stanze di Terapia Intensiva. Ragazzi, vi ripeto, quello che ha subito il Presidente, non è un'otturazione dentale...è stato 4 ore sotto i ferri. Speriamo che tutto proceda senza complicazioni, sia di salute che di trattativa.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto interessante, incontro a quanto pare già in corso.
> 
> Probabilmente sarà un meeting fiume che durerà fino a stasera.
> 
> Oggi intanto sarebbe la scadenza originaria, ci vorrebbe una bella sorpresina no?



No dai non illudiamo troppo, anche se i punti cruciali sembrano risolti... già che non aspettino la cena da Giannino cmq é una bellissima cosa


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.
> 
> ...



dai ragazzi avanti così! che per Luglio voglio che sia finita questa storia

dopo giorni di silenzio sono contento che Pasquale è tornato ad aggiornarci (evidente che lui scrive solo quando c'è qualcosa da dire, non come altri)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Giugno 2016)

Io so solo che è ora che si diano una mossa.. Siamo a metà giugno.. Non c'è tempo per la programmazione altrimenti


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.
> 
> ...



Filtra pessimismo

Si si


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io so solo che è ora che si diano una mossa.. Siamo a metà giugno.. Non c'è tempo per la programmazione altrimenti



La programmazione l'hanno già fatta 

Vi chiedo di non farvi prendere dalla frenesia. Secondo alcuni (che si fanno manipolare dai giornali) questi arrivano, spendono 1 miliardo e poi non hanno nulla in mano?Questi se arrivano è perchè hanno avuto un anno di tempo per preparare la squadra di chi amministrerà.

Per quanto riguarda il mercato, probabilmente sarà Galliani a chiudere gli affari, ma lo farà "accompagnato" da un uomo scelto della cordata. Per quanto riguarda giocatori ed allenatore, vi ripeto, ci vuole pazienza. RIguardo i rumors su Pellegrini, si diceva da subito, che sarebbe arrivato in Italia dopo il 22 giugno, ma non so perchè, quel 22 giugno si è tramutato in "partenza alle ore 22". Stessa cosa i giocatori. Ci vuole pazienza.

A breve avremo un nuovo AD, avremo FINALMENTE un DS, magari anche un direttore dell'area Tecnica e così via...ma ci vuole pazienza. Avremo tutto, ma senza le firme, nessuno potrà palesarsi.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero molto scettico e lo sono ancora, ma se Galatioto riesce nell'operazione giuro che scopro l'indirizzo dell'hotel dove alloggia e gli mando una cesta di prodotti tipici insieme ad una lettera d'amore



Non dimenticarti queste







se tutto va in porto verrà cambiato il nome in _galatiotine._


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E si, perchè le videoconferenze sono ancora fantascienza
> ma che sti giornalai andassero a .......




ma come, e il telegrafo?


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> E si, perchè le videoconferenze sono ancora fantascienza
> ma che sti giornalai andassero a .......



I documenti firmati non li invii tramite videoconferenze  Ma li scansioni e li invii tramite posta elettronica.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> No dai non illudiamo troppo, anche se i punti cruciali sembrano risolti... già che non aspettino la cena da Giannino cmq é una bellissima cosa



Per Giannino basta fare questo


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero molto scettico e lo sono ancora, ma se Galatioto riesce nell'operazione giuro che scopro l'indirizzo dell'hotel dove alloggia e gli mando una cesta di prodotti tipici insieme ad una lettera
> d'amore


----------



## 666psycho (15 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> La programmazione l'hanno già fatta
> 
> Vi chiedo di non farvi prendere dalla frenesia. Secondo alcuni (che si fanno manipolare dai giornali) questi arrivano, spendono 1 miliardo e poi non hanno nulla in mano?Questi se arrivano è perchè hanno avuto un anno di tempo per preparare la squadra di chi amministrerà.
> 
> ...




sono 10 anni che pazientiamo...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> I documenti firmati non li invii tramite videoconferenze  Ma li scansioni e li invii tramite posta elettronica.



In realtà no, non avrebbero valore legale, esistono delle forme di firma digitale certificata, simile agli apparecchietti che si trovano in posta 


Però a ben pensarci potrebbero anche utilizzare i piccioni viaggiatori, il classico non muore mai...


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In realtà no, non avrebbero valore legale, esistono delle forme di firma digitale certificata, simile agli apparecchietti che si trovano in posta
> 
> 
> Però a ben pensarci potrebbero anche utilizzare i piccioni viaggiatori, il classico non muore mai...



Lo so che esiste la firma digitale :/ intendevo che in videoconferenza puoi parlare ma la carta canta e questa viaggia solo tramite mail  anche i documenti firmati digitalmente viaggiano attraverso la mail


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.
> 
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In realtà no, non avrebbero valore legale, esistono delle forme di firma digitale certificata, simile agli apparecchietti che si trovano in posta
> 
> 
> *Pero' a ben pensarci potrebbero anche utilizzare i piccioni viaggiatori, il classico non muore mai...*



Probabile, vista l'eta' del soggetto con cui stanno trattando.


----------



## danykz (15 Giugno 2016)

*.*


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## pablog1585 (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Milo (15 Giugno 2016)

Ma mica oggi faranno il closing...


----------



## danykz (15 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ovviamente non oggi!  però dice che ha diversi indizi che portano ad un closing entro il 30 Giugno, ma non ha detto di essere SICURO


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *.*



Hai capito male, quell'utente gli ha chiesto due cose (la seconda direttamente il closing) e Campopiano ha detto che sulla firma concorda mentre sulla seconda ha indizi diversi (quindi si fa firma il preliminare)


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *.*



Lo sapevo lo sapevo


----------



## pisolo22 (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha appena detto che ha diversi indizi che si cercherà direttamente il closing*



Speriamo... io confido in Campopiano che è sempre sul pezzo rispetto a tutti gli altri "giornalai" che sono arrivati sempre tardi e male sulle notizie vai* Santo Sal* puoi salvarci solo TU!!!! , Cmq io prima ho letto che secondo il Giornale *Leggo* Berlusconi avrebbe confidato a quelli a lui più vicini di volersi tenere il milan per dar vita ad un progetto a lui molto caro:

*"L'ItalMilan con Brocchi"*


----------



## Luca_Taz (15 Giugno 2016)

troppe cose positive tutte insieme....datemi un pellegatti che dice che Berlusconi, svegliandosi dall'anestesia, avrebbe sognato un ItalMilan che festeggiava lo scudetto! Di un Berlusconi che brucia le tappe del post-operatorio e POTREBBE presentarsi alla votazioni dei ballottaggi dove farà l'annuncio ufficiale dell'Italmilan......


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai capito male, quell'utente gli ha chiesto due cose (la seconda direttamente il closing) e Campopiano ha detto che sulla firma concorda mentre sulla seconda ha indizi diversi (quindi si fa firma il preliminare)



.

*Occhio alle notizie che riportate. Prima di scrivere una notizia leggetela cento volte e verificatela altrettante volte. Non sparate a caso.*


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Hai capito male, quell'utente gli ha chiesto due cose (la seconda direttamente il closing) e Campopiano ha detto che sulla firma concorda mentre sulla seconda ha indizi diversi (quindi si fa firma il preliminare)



Ah ecco, meno male, mi stavo preoccupando x le troppe buone notizie


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .
> 
> *Occhio alle notizie che riportate. Prima di scrivere una notizia leggetela cento volte e verificatela altrettante volte. Non sparate a caso.*



Rimetto via le bandiere...


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma state tranquilli. Oggi non si saprà nulla al massimo sapremo qualcosa o a tarda notte o domani mattina. Per il resto il preliminare già di per se sarebbe una specie di chiusura, perchè tra il preliminare ed il closing, mancherebbe solo il pagamento e nesusno potrebbe tirarsi indietro senza dover pagare milioni di euro di penali alla controparte. Il Closing, certifica la chiusura, cioè "tutto fatto" il Preliminare è un contratto vincolante tra le parti in cui chi vende si impegna a cedere alla parte che acquista quanto pattuito all'atto del pagamento da effettuare entro i lgiorno X, mentre chi compra si impegna a pagare a chi vende la somma pattuita entro il giorno X.

Se chi vende, al momento dell'incasso, non trasferisce la proprietà, pagherà fior di soldi di penali e sopratutto dovrà restituire tutto. Se chi compra entro il giorno X non pagherà la somma pattuita, chi vende avrà diritto a chiedere danni. Quindi la firma del preliminare vale una chiusura. Dopo quella firma, solo un cataclisma potrà far saltare la trattativa.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo credo che le firme arrivino solo dopo che Berlusconi si sia ripreso come forma di cortesia nei suoi confronti,cortesia che non sarebbe servita se non si fosse sentito male,ma vabbè.

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION],sarebbe utopico pensare che si possa inserire una clausola tipo "Le spese sostenute durante il periodo di stipula del definitivo in caso di inadempimento del contratto saranno a carico della parte recedente"? 

In questo modo entrambe le parti starebbero decisamente più tranquille perché da un lato Fininvest non avrebbe timore di un "Mr.Bee bis" e d'altro canto i Cinesi avrebbero molta più liberta di autonomia in questo interregno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, calma. Quando Qatar Sport Investment annunciò l'acquisto del PSG era agosto, eppure si presentarono da subito con buoni colpi, il che vuol dire che prima di dare l'ufficialità avevano comunque lavorato sottotraccia all'ingaggio di diversi giocatori. 

Non escluderei dunque che anche "i nostri cinesi" abbiano già pronti degli acquisti, e si stia solo aspettando l'ufficialità. Del resto molti rumors riguardo a giocatori e allenatori non sono stati ancora confermati con i crismi dell'ufficialità (vedi Emery al PSG per esempio).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che le firme arrivino solo dopo che Berlusconi si sia ripreso come forma di cortesia nei suoi confronti,cortesia che non sarebbe servita se non si fosse sentito male,ma vabbè.
> 
> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION],sarebbe utopico pensare che si possa inserire una clausola tipo "Le spese sostenute durante il periodo di stipula del definitivo in caso di inadempimento del contratto saranno a carico della parte recedente"?
> 
> In questo modo entrambe le parti starebbero decisamente più tranquille perché da un lato Fininvest non avrebbe timore di un "Mr.Bee bis" e d'altro canto i Cinesi avrebbero molta più liberta di autonomia in questo interregno.



Non è utopico ma bisogna vedere se questa clausola verrebbe accettata da tutti. Dubito che i cinesi rischino qualcosa fino al closing di metà/fine luglio. Preliminare a parte che serve prima. Pensiamo una cosa alla volta, non facciamoci prendere dall'ansia di iniziare ad acquistare giocatori. Dobbiamo prima di tutto cambiare la proprietà. Poi potremo pensare al resto


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, calma. Quando Qatar Sport Investment annunciò l'acquisto del PSG era agosto, eppure si presentarono da subito con buoni colpi, il che vuol dire che prima di dare l'ufficialità avevano comunque lavorato sottotraccia all'ingaggio di diversi giocatori.
> 
> Non escluderei dunque che anche "i nostri cinesi" abbiano già pronti degli acquisti, e si stia solo aspettando l'ufficialità. Del resto molti rumors riguardo a giocatori e allenatori non sono stati ancora confermati con i crismi dell'ufficialità (vedi Emery al PSG per esempio).



Ma infatti, molti qui forse perchè terrorizzati dalla stampa, pensano che questi arrivino solo dopo la firma e quindi si guardino attorno e dicano "oddio ora che facciamo, è il 10 luglio e non possiamo fare nulla"...tutto quel che si doveva fare si è fatto, l'allenatore probabilmente è stato contattato, ai giocatori è statoa chiesto di aspettare la data X e così via, anche perchè negli USA c'è la CopaAmerica, in Europa ci sono gli Europei, quindi prima del 20/25 luglio, tutti i big non si muoveranno, visto che saranno in vacanza post-competizione e chi vende aspetta comunque la fine della competizione sperando di beccare qualche soldino in più. 

Il terrorismo che fa certa stampa riguardo le scadenze, non troverebbe seguito se solo provaste a contare fino a 10 e ragionaste con la vostra testa.

Pure per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, siamo al 15 giugno, neanche si va in ritiro e molti di voi già fremono come se fosse troppo tardi. La Juve chiamò Allegri a metà luglio con il ritiro in corso eppure vinsero comunque lo scudetto...


----------



## anakyn101 (15 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, molti qui forse perchè terrorizzati dalla stampa, pensano che questi arrivino solo dopo la firma e quindi si guardino attorno e dicano "oddio ora che facciamo, è il 10 luglio e non possiamo fare nulla"...tutto quel che si doveva fare si è fatto, l'allenatore probabilmente è stato contattato, ai giocatori è statoa chiesto di aspettare la data X e così via, anche perchè negli USA c'è la CopaAmerica, in Europa ci sono gli Europei, quindi prima del 20/25 luglio, tutti i big non si muoveranno, visto che saranno in vacanza post-competizione e chi vende aspetta comunque la fine della competizione sperando di beccare qualche soldino in più.
> 
> Il terrorismo che fa certa stampa riguardo le scadenze, non troverebbe seguito se solo provaste a contare fino a 10 e ragionaste con la vostra testa.
> 
> Pure per quanto riguarda l'allenatore, siamo al 15 giugno, neanche si va in ritiro e molti di voi già fremono come se fosse troppo tardi. La Juve chiamò Allegri a metà luglio con il ritiro in corso eppure vinsero comunque lo scudetto...



Ottima analisi! 
Il problema e' solo il Silvio e la sua testa..per tutto il resto vediamo, c'e' tempo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Campopiano su Twitter, oggi ci sarà un altro incontro tra Sal Galatioto e i vertici di Fininvest. Saranno due giorni importanti per la trattativa, e intanto Galatioto cerca di accelerare.
> 
> Campopiano ha poi aggiunto che l'incontro sarebbe già in corso.
> 
> ...



Grande Sal


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2016)

L'esempio juve-Allegri non regge. La juve aveva il pilota automatico dopo i 3 anni di Andonio, oltre ad avere una rosa nettamente più forte della concorrenza. Noi siamo in mezzo a una strada, abbiamo una rosa da ricostruire e partire con la programmazione a luglio potrebbe esser fatale. La speranza è che siano già avanti e abbiano giàdeciso rosa e mister...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> L'esempio juve-Allegri non regge. La juve aveva il pilota automatico dopo i 3 anni di Andonio, oltre ad avere una rosa nettamente più forte della concorrenza. Noi siamo in mezzo a una strada, abbiamo una rosa da ricostruire e partire con la programmazione a luglio potrebbe esser fatale. La speranza è che siano già avanti e abbiano giàdeciso rosa e mister...



e l'esempio milan allegri ufficializzato il 25 giugno ti va bene?


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sei un troll?



ironia...questa sconosciuta...


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> L'esempio juve-Allegri non regge. La juve aveva il pilota automatico dopo i 3 anni di Andonio, oltre ad avere una rosa nettamente più forte della concorrenza. Noi siamo in mezzo a una strada, abbiamo una rosa da ricostruire e partire con la programmazione a luglio potrebbe esser fatale. La speranza è che siano già avanti e abbiano giàdeciso rosa e mister...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> e l'esempio milan allegri ufficializzato il 25 giugno ti va bene?



Con gli acquisti Ibra-Robinho fatti al 30 agosto...aggiungerei.

Mamma mia l'ansia che avete.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ironia...questa sconosciuta...



C'è poco da ironizzare, per sta vicenda da tifoso milanista sono di una tensione che non ricordo di aver mai avuto.


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> L'esempio juve-Allegri non regge. La juve aveva il pilota automatico dopo i 3 anni di Andonio, oltre ad avere una rosa nettamente più forte della concorrenza. Noi siamo in mezzo a una strada, abbiamo una rosa da ricostruire e partire con la programmazione a luglio potrebbe esser fatale. La speranza è che siano già avanti e abbiano giàdeciso rosa e mister...



Aggiungo, ma poi che te ne fai della campagna acquist ifino a metà luglio (e forse fine luglio) quando tutti i migliori saranno in vacanza post-Europeo/CopaAmerica?

L'ho già detto, prima del 25 luglio, difficilmente i big si muoveranno, quindi fino ad allora, sia che li acquisti sia che non li acquisti, non c'è programmazione che tenga, il giocatore non essendo presente al ritiro è come se non fosse mai stato acquistato. Quindi prendi i giornali che ti causano ansia, e buttali nel cestino


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

*Riportate solamente notizie da fonti attendibili e lasciate perdere ironie e battute. Altrimenti non ci si capisce più nulla. Restate on topic.*


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e l'esempio milan allegri ufficializzato il 25 giugno ti va bene?



La rosa di quel Milan non era così male, solo per dirti c'erano ancora tutti i senatori più Thiago, tutti questi hanno giocato poi altri 2 anni a buoni livelli.
Qui bisogna chiudere qualche colpo già prima del ritiro, sarebbe un segnale forte che stiamo tornando, non possiamo permetterci di aspettare la fine di luglio nonostante il fatto che non giochiamo le coppe, ma avremo comunque la supercoppa (anche se non so quando).


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da ironizzare, per sta vicenda da tifoso milanista sono di una tensione che non ricordo di aver mai avuto.



pure io...lo ero....ma gli sviluppi sono ormai inequivocabili...


----------



## Milanista 87 (15 Giugno 2016)

Terrorismo giornalistico ? 
Ah beh , il Cor dello Sport che titola a Aprile "Milan venduto ai Cinesi " che fa ? 
Adesso stessa cosa , il titolo dice una cosa , il contenuto di Campopiano una totalmente diversa
Che la trattativa si chiuda in tempi rapidi non è mai stato scritto , semmai Campopiano dice che ora c'è una velocizzazione da parte di Galatioto .


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La rosa di quel Milan non era così male, solo per dirti c'erano ancora tutti i senatori più Thiago, tutti questi hanno giocato poi altri 2 anni a buoni livelli.
> Qui bisogna chiudere qualche colpo già prima del ritiro, sarebbe un segnale forte che stiamo tornando, non possiamo permetterci di aspettare la fine di luglio nonostante il fatto che non giochiamo le coppe, ma avremo comunque la supercoppa (anche se non so quando).


pure io vorrei andare al raduno con la maglia di isco e reus...ma se non ci saranno non mi metto a far piagnistei sul forum gridando alla stagione buttata...


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Giugno 2016)

Penso ti abbia risposto degnamente martinmilan...
Scherzavo no? Hanno riportato nell'edizione odierna notizie ULTRADATATE e che ormai conoscono anche i sassi.
Così va meglio?
Probabilmente tra qualche giorno usciranno con scoop del tipo "Siamo stati sulla luna" oppure "Il Titanic è affondato".
Senza rancore, eh...


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> pure io vorrei andare al raduno con la maglia di isco e reus...ma se non ci saranno non mi metto a far piagnistei sul forum gridando alla stagione buttata...



I grandi/buoni/funzionali giocatori possono costare 30 come 20 come 10 come 5 mln, dipende da chi farà mercato.
Più che altro io aspetto questo, che si faccia chiarezza in questi giorni sui ruoli del nuovo organigramma rossonero, voglio gente che lavori per il Milan e non per i propri intrallazzi ventennali.
Mi fa sperare bene che si parli di accelerata, se non altro tutto va avanti anche se lentamente.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> I grandi/buoni/funzionali giocatori possono costare 30 come 20 come 10 come 5 mln, dipende da chi farà mercato.
> Più che altro io aspetto questo, che si faccia chiarezza in questi giorni sui ruoli del nuovo organigramma rossonero, voglio gente che lavori per il Milan e non per i propri intrallazzi ventennali.
> Mi fa sperare bene che si parli di accelerata, se non altro tutto va avanti anche se lentamente.



Ma vedrai anche se ci sarà chiarezza ci sarà gente che avrà da lamentarsi lo stesso..tipo se resta barbara con Galliani,Gancikoff non è esperto,non si capisce chi comanda e bla bla bla...preparati perchè i vari Ruiu,Ordine,Fedele sono già sul piede di guerra coi cinesi e faranno di tutto per screditarli e purtroppo molti gli andranno dietro.
Per quanto mi riguarda mi concentrerò solo sulmercato,indipendentemente da chi porterà i giocatori...a me interessa solo quello..


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Giugno 2016)

L'allenatore dovrà essere annunciato entro l'8 Luglio visto che il 30 scade il contratto di Brocchi è non è proprio il massimo cominciare il raduno in autogestione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> L'allenatore dovrà essere annunciato entro l'8 Luglio visto che il 30 scade il contratto di Brocchi è non è proprio il massimo cominciare il raduno in autogestione.



Ma perchè nessuno prende in considerazione l'opzione più ovvia?

che Brocchi firmi per continuare ad allenare la primavera e nel frattempo scaldi il posto al suo sostituto...


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

*Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Ma Galatioto non andava in Inghilterra per far trasferire il denaro??? Qualcuno mente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Richieste assurde e senza senso. Solo da noi si vedono queste cose


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Mah , guardate non so più a cosa credere .. Beppe sembra che gli piaccia mettere sempre la notizia negativa nel suo aggiornamento .
Ma secondo voi VERAMENTE la decisione finale aspetta al nano ? dopo 6 mesi di trattative milioni di euro da pagare parcelle lasciano in mano tutto ad un 80enne in convalescenza ? non ci credo neanche se lo vedo .

Sarà pure una questione di cuore ma qui sono entrati in ballo personaggi che valgono 200 volte Silvio a cui neanche lui può dire di no .. poi diciamoci la verità se non voleva vendere avrebbe detto subito di no . 
Per me tutto questo è solo un gioco di potere per far credere che sia ancora lui che comanda


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma Galatioto non andava in Inghilterra per far trasferire il denaro??? Qualcuno mente



I soldi si trovano in banche inglesi, lo disse pure il Messaggero un mese fa.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2016)

Certo è che se Galatioto riparte senza grossi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Non so se vi rendete conto ma sta ripetendo sempre le stesse cose...sempre i soliti 2 punti da definire...segno che non sa proprio una mazza...e poi Galatioto si fa 10 ore di riunioni in 2 giorni e ci son ancora quei soliti 2 punti da definire.....MA DAIIIIIII ahahaha


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Di Stefano continua ad essere sempre
Più vergognoso..
Io ho finito gli insulti per lui


----------



## CasciavitMilan (15 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non so se vi rendete conto ma sta ripetendo sempre le stesse cose...sempre i soliti 2 punti da definire...segno che non sa proprio una mazza...e poi Galatioto si fa 10 ore di riunioni in 2 giorni e ci son ancora quei soliti 2 punti da definire.....MA DAIIIIIII ahahaha



In effetti se andiamo a leggere le news di Peppe di 10 giorni fa ci sono scritte le stesse identiche cose.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano continua ad essere sempre
> Più vergognoso..
> Io ho finito gli insulti per lui



Io non lo leggo nè commento più


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , guardate non so più a cosa credere .. Beppe sembra che gli piaccia mettere sempre la notizia negativa nel suo aggiornamento .
> Ma secondo voi VERAMENTE la decisione finale aspetta al nano ? *dopo 6 mesi di trattative milioni di euro da pagare parcelle lasciano in mano tutto ad un 80enne in convalescenza ?* non ci credo neanche se lo vedo .
> 
> Sarà pure una questione di cuore ma qui sono entrati in ballo personaggi che valgono 200 volte Silvio a cui neanche lui può dire di no .. poi diciamoci la verità se non voleva vendere avrebbe detto subito di no .
> Per me tutto questo è solo un gioco di potere per far credere che sia ancora lui che comanda



Non mi preoccupo, l'anno scorso Bee, il ciarlatano, non aveva trovato mezzo euro per comprare il Milan e aveva dimostrato di essere bravissimo a "trovare i soldi poi ti dico", eppure la tirarono per le lunghe con lo scontato esito finale: Bee non ha trovato gli investitori che si sono fatti da parte.
Ora è molta diversa la faccenda, si è fatto tutto in tempi quasi brevi per come erano soliti mandare avanti la trattativa l'anno scorso e si sta cercando di arrivare ad un punto in cui è Sì o No e lì _decide_ Silvio, cioè colui che 1 mese fa andava in giro a dire: "Vendo il Milan, è giunta l'ora."
Se dice No si tirerà contro tutti, l'unico modo che aveva per far passare tutta la vicenda come un teatrino sarebbe stato il farsi odiare a tal punto da far scappare i cinesi, che invece sono sono qui nella persona di Galatioto, che sta lavorando anche per Berlusconi e sta facendo quello che gli aveva chiesto, cioè trovare investitori seri e potenti, non certo gente che mette insieme 7-8 società per comprare il 20% (già questo penso renda bene l'idea).
Per me ora è tutta questione di limare gli ultimi dettagli e attendere un po' di tempo, una decina di giorni massimo, prima della finta decisione di Silvio, da lì mi aspetto già allenatore e una situazione più chiara dal punto di vista del mercato in entrata e in uscita.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Come i tabelloni dell'Anas in autostrada: NULLA DI NUOVO BUON VIAGGIO!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



Certo basta dire sempre le solite cose, vado a lavorare anch'io a Sky. Che valore ha il contenuto informativo delle notizie che da di stefano se ripete sempre la stessa cosa. Il mio professore se ad ogni riunione che facciamo, mi sente ridire le stesse cose cambiando parole mi caccia all'istante


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I soldi si trovano in banche inglesi, lo disse pure il Messaggero un mese fa.



Certo, intendevo Di Stefano che nell' articolo fa trasparire che Galatioto partirà per l' Inghilterra solo perchè va a comprare anche un club Inglese....


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



È un anno che trattano e non sono ancora riusciti a redigere un contratto?E poi nel caso ci riuscissero la decisione finale spetterebbe al nano,che potrebbe anche mandare a monte tutto?Mai vista una cosa del genere,solo al Milan accadono queste pagliacciate...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Giugno 2016)

Ma scusate galatioto non ripartiva venerdì ?


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma scusate galatioto non ripartiva venerdì ?



Vero, avevo letto anch'io questa notizia!


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2016)

E comunque l'altra faccia della medaglia di Berlusconi, campione di mediaticità è proprio l'estrema esposizione mediatica della cessione del Milan. Poi è vero che anche da parte della nostra società si siano messi spesso in piedi teatrini....ma guardate caso, quando si parla di Milan, ogni scalzacane che ha anche solo un tovagliolo su cui scrivere 4 cavolate, lo usa per scriverle.
No notizia? Ma tanto è il Milan...ha appeal...leggiucchio qui e lì e getto lo sgooob in pasto ai tifosi.

Il resto lo fa il comprensibile stato d'animo del tifoso medio rossonero, supino all'inverosimile grazie a 4 anni di balle e bocconi amari (color marrone).

Però facciamo uno sforzo anche noi...restiamo saldi...non facciamoci prendere per il naso da chiunque si metta a scrivere come se stesse _"tazzando in ufficio"_


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2016)

Come sempre 20mila riunioni...possibile che noi ogni cosa deve alimentare fiumi di inchiostro...mah..


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Giugno 2016)

*MarcoBellinazzo: "Siamo in una fase molto complessa della trattativa, come conferma arrivo advisor Galatioto a Milano" *


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> *MarcoBellinazzo: "Siamo in una fase molto complessa della trattativa, come conferma arrivo advisor Galatioto a Milano" *



Genio del male!!!


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> *MarcoBellinazzo: "Siamo in una fase molto complessa della trattativa, come conferma arrivo advisor Galatioto a Milano" *



Come si dice a Milano: L’è ‘rivà lu’


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> *MarcoBellinazzo: "Siamo in una fase molto complessa della trattativa, come conferma arrivo advisor Galatioto a Milano" *





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Genio del male!!!



Complessa non significa per forza pensare al peggio.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (15 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Complessa non significa per forza pensare al peggio.



Oltre che non do importanza a quello che dice questo essere.... ho solo riportato una pseudo notizia


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport - versione cartacea (Olivero): La trattativa non è ancora conclusa ma le parti si mostrano discretamente ottimiste. C'è anche la volontà di cercare un accordo in tempi utili per programmare la nuova stagione ormai alle porte, col raduno al 7 luglio già fissato. E' stata ribadita la ferma volontà della cordata cinese di versare 500 milioni di euro per il 70% delle quote di Ac Milan s.p.a. ed il viaggio di venerdì a Londra di Galatioto, il quale poi potrebbe tornare a Milano, servirà per recuperare dagli istituti di credito interessati le garanzie bancarie da mostrare ai vertici di Fininvest. Berlusconi vuole, ed è il questo il punto centrale della trattativa, che la cordata cinese si impegni per iscritto ad investimenti pluriennali (almeno per cinque anni), oltre a garantirgli la presidenza onoraria (senza potere decisionale).

Corriere dello Sport - versiona cartacea (Pietro Guadagno): conferma sostanzialmente quanto detto da Olivero. Le parti sono moderatamente ottimiste. La bozza di contratto è complessa e non dovrebbe essere pronta prima dell'inizio della prossima settimana, così da essere poi sottoposta a Berlusconi, che vuole assolutamente l'impegno scritto dei cinesi agli investimenti pluriennali e le garanzie in termini di governance.*


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*




.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport - versione cartacea (Olivero): La trattativa non è ancora conclusa ma le parti si mostrano discretamente ottimiste. C'è anche la volontà di cercare un accordo in tempi utili per programmare la nuova stagione ormai alle porte, col raduno al 7 luglio già fissato. E' stata ribadita la ferma volontà della cordata cinese di versare 500 milioni di euro per il 70% delle quote di Ac Milan s.p.a. ed il viaggio di venerdì a Londra di Galatioto, il quale poi potrebbe tornare a Milano, servirà per recuperare dagli istituti di credito interessati le garanzie bancarie da mostrare ai vertici di Fininvest. Berlusconi vuole, ed è il questo il punto centrale della trattativa, che la cordata cinese si impegni per iscritto ad investimenti pluriennali (almeno per cinque anni), oltre a garantirgli la presidenza onoraria (senza potere decisionale).
> 
> Corriere dello Sport - versiona cartacea (Pietro Guadagno): conferma sostanzialmente quanto detto da Olivero. Le parti sono moderatamente ottimiste. La bozza di contratto è complessa e non dovrebbe essere pronta prima dell'inizio della prossima settimana, così da essere poi sottoposta a Berlusconi, che vuole assolutamente l'impegno scritto dei cinesi agli investimenti pluriennali e le garanzie in termini di governance.*



Comunque ormai chi più chi meno moderatamente sono tutti concordi sull'ottimismo.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Ieri dicevano che i punti da chiarire erano pochi, e che su investimenti e ruolo di B erano d'accordo... oggi invece no... non sanno una ceppa


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

comunque se fosse vero la storia degli investimenti obbligati da una parte mi fa piacere dall altra mi fa ridere che il nano prima si è fregato di tutto per 10 anni e poi improvvisamente chiede che l'acquirente metta 100milioni all anno .

che poi parliamoci chiaro con 100 e passa milioni all anno in mano ad un DS e AD bravi ci fai uno squadrone ..


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque se fosse vero la storia degli investimenti obbligati da una parte mi fa piacere dall altra mi fa ridere che il nano prima si è fregato di tutto per 10 anni e poi improvvisamente chiede che l'acquirente metta 100milioni all anno .
> 
> che poi parliamoci chiaro con 100 e passa milioni all anno in mano ad un DS e AD bravi ci fai uno squadrone ..



Beh, nel senso che per vivacchiare a questo punto se lo tiene lui.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque se fosse vero la storia degli investimenti obbligati da una parte mi fa piacere dall altra mi fa ridere che il nano prima si è fregato di tutto per 10 anni e poi improvvisamente chiede che l'acquirente metta 100milioni all anno .
> 
> che poi parliamoci chiaro *con 100 e passa milioni all anno in mano ad un DS e AD bravi ci fai uno squadrone* ..



Totalmente d'accordo. Se poi i 500M in 5 anni vengono iniettati sul mercato non in maniera proporzionale si torna grandi anche (quasi) subito. Per dire, con una campagna iniziale (sogno) da 200M, poi anche investendo per dire 100M il secondo anno e "solamente" 70M all'anno nei tre successivi mercati (diciamo, mercati di ritocco o perfezionamento) sei già competitivo. 

Tutto questo ovviamente se, come giustamente dici, i soldi si danno in mano a gente competente.


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

I resto dell'idea che i problemi siano solo tecnico/giuridici come pagare meno tasse.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Totalmente d'accordo. Se poi* i 500M in 5 anni vengono iniettati sul mercato non in maniera proporzionale* si torna grandi anche (quasi) subito. Per dire, con una campagna iniziale (sogno) da 200M, poi anche investendo per dire 100M il secondo anno e "solamente" 70M all'anno nei tre successivi mercati (diciamo, mercati di ritocco o perfezionamento) sei già competitivo.
> 
> Tutto questo ovviamente se, come giustamente dici, i soldi si danno in mano a gente competente.



Concordo, il primo mercato deve comportare un esborso maggiore. Solo in questo modo si può costruire una base solida su cui poi innestare i successivi giocatori, tenendo anche conto delle eventuali opportunità che si potrebbero presentare.

Personalmente non ritengo di poter tornare subito a vincere. I danni combinati dal Condor sono davvero immani. 

Tuttavia oltre agli acquisti bisognerebbe anche pensare alle cessioni, cioè a ripulire Milanello da gente indolente, perdente e bacata: i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente sono Menez e Niang.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, il primo mercato deve comportare un esborso maggiore. Solo in questo modo si può costruire una base solida su cui poi innestare i successivi giocatori, tenendo anche conto delle eventuali opportunità che si potrebbero presentare.
> 
> Personalmente non ritengo di poter tornare subito a vincere. I danni combinati dal Condor sono davvero immani.
> 
> Tuttavia oltre agli acquisti bisognerebbe anche pensare alle cessioni, cioè a ripulire Milanello da gente indolente, perdente e bacata: i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente sono Menez e Niang.



150 (3 titolari), 150 (3 titolari), 75 (1-2 titolari) e 75 (1-2 titolari) ad esempio andrebbero benissimo.


----------



## Isao (15 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, il primo mercato deve comportare un esborso maggiore. Solo in questo modo si può costruire una base solida su cui poi innestare i successivi giocatori, tenendo anche conto delle eventuali opportunità che si potrebbero presentare.
> 
> Personalmente non ritengo di poter tornare subito a vincere. I danni combinati dal Condor sono davvero immani.
> 
> Tuttavia oltre agli acquisti bisognerebbe anche pensare alle cessioni, cioè a ripulire Milanello da gente indolente, perdente e bacata: i primi nomi che mi vengono in mente sono Menez e Niang.



Secondo me i soldi devono essere spesi in base alle occasioni. Preferisco risparmiare 20-30 mln per un giocatore alla jackson Martinez e prendere l'anno successivo un top in rotta con il club ecc.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 150 (3 titolari), 150 (3 titolari), 75 (2 titolari) e 75 (2 titolari) ad esempio andrebbero benissimo.



giustissimo, ricordando che se poi cominci ad andare in Champion e avanzi, migliori il merchandising, sopratutto in cina, quindi aumenti il fatturato magari la capacità di spesa è maggiore anche negli anni successivi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> giustissimo, ricordando che se poi cominci ad andare in Champion e avanzi, migliori il merchandising, sopratutto in cina, quindi aumenti il fatturato magari la capacità di spesa è maggiore anche negli anni successivi.



Esatto. Praticamente è come un volano che una volta messo in moto, non si fermerà mai più. Ed anzi aumenterà sempre più di giri.


----------



## ps18ps (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Praticamente è come un volano che una volta messo in moto, non si fermerà mai più. Ed anzi aumenterà sempre più di giri.



basta avere una dirigenza competente. Infondo è l'incontrario di quello che abbiamo fatto noi, abbiamo svenduto, cercato di diminuire il monte ingaggi, ma alla fine fatturi meno hai meno soldi e devi tagliare ancora. I soldi devono essere spesi, ma devono essere spesi nel modo giusto


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Praticamente è come un volano che una volta messo in moto, non si fermerà mai più. Ed anzi aumenterà sempre più di giri.


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] opinione tua visto che ci stiamo sbilanciato alla grande parlando di investimenti milionari, stiamo facendo solo ipotesi o ormai credi che sia praticamente fatta?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] opinione tua visto che ci stiamo sbilanciato alla grande parlando di investimenti milionari, stiamo facendo solo ipotesi o ormai credi che sia praticamente fatta?



E' fatta quando ci saranno le firme, ma direi che tutto lascia intendere che si vada senza grossi problemi vero quella direzione


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 150 (3 titolari), 150 (3 titolari), 75 (1-2 titolari) e 75 (1-2 titolari) ad esempio andrebbero benissimo.



3 titolari FORTI da subito, quindi parliamo di colpi importanti che fanno _rumore_.
La squadra anche con 3 giocatori potrebbe cambiare del tutto, poi dipende sempre se si azzeccherà qualche acquisto minore tipo i Payet a 15 mln per fare un esempio.
In tutto dovranno essere fatti 6-7 colpi, l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 4-5 se non sbaglio.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' fatta quando ci saranno le firme, ma direi che tutto lascia intendere che si vada senza grossi problemi vero quella direzione



Certo, finché non firmano ..... volevo appunto una tua sensazione sulla questione


----------



## __king george__ (15 Giugno 2016)

che poi che diavolo vuol dire spendere un tot ogni anno?? e se un anno uno ha la fortuna di spendere solo 30 milioni perchè è a posto così deve per forza buttarli via a causa della clausola berlusconiana??

uno non può spendere magari per 2 anni di fila 15 mil e poi magari l'anno dopo spendere 220 milioni? che razza di paletti sono?


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 150 (3 titolari), 150 (3 titolari), 75 (1-2 titolari) e 75 (1-2 titolari) ad esempio andrebbero benissimo.



Io il primo anno farei anche 200 per 4 titolari.

Una cosa ho scordato: che si investa con continuità e non una tantum, come ha fatto Galliani. Sia che i risultati ci premino sia che accada il contrario è FONDAMENTALE investire sempre: ogni anno si deve pianificare un budgete degli obiettivi e si deve fare di tutto per centrarli. 



Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me i soldi devono essere spesi in base alle occasioni. Preferisco risparmiare 20-30 mln per un giocatore alla jackson Martinez e prendere l'anno successivo un top in rotta con il club ecc.




Se a giugno si prendono subito i giocatori trattati e poi ad Agosto si vagliano eventuli opportunità mi sta bene. 

Sull'aspettare: non è un discorso che in questo momento possiamo permetterci: bisogna agire e subito, anche correndo il rischio di pagare più del necessario.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi che diavolo vuol dire spendere un tot ogni anno?? e se un anno uno ha la fortuna di spendere solo 30 milioni perchè è a posto così deve per forza buttarli via a causa della clausola berlusconiana??
> 
> uno non può spendere magari per 2 anni di fila 15 mil e poi magari l'anno dopo spendere 220 milioni? che razza di paletti sono?



Probabilmente il senso è che si impegnino a investire ove serve, tipo se serve investire 200 devi garantirsi che almeno 100 li metti

Scusate x gli errori ma il correttore del telefono mi fa impazzire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 3 titolari FORTI da subito, quindi parliamo di colpi importanti che fanno _rumore_.
> La squadra anche con 3 giocatori potrebbe cambiare del tutto, poi dipende sempre se si azzeccherà qualche acquisto minore tipo i Payet a 15 mln per fare un esempio.
> In tutto dovranno essere fatti 6-7 colpi, l'anno scorso ne abbiamo fatti 4-5 se non sbaglio.



Beh, ovviamene bisogna considerare tanti variabili come la disponibilità dei giocatori sul mercato, la competenza di chi li sceglie, ecc.
Quella che ho indicato è la situazione di rinascita "ideale" 



wfiesso ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il senso è che si impegnino a investire ove serve, tipo se serve investire 200 devi garantirsi che almeno 100 li metti
> 
> Scusate x gli errori ma il correttore del telefono mi fa impazzire



Esatto, il senso è quello. Anche per questo credo che l'impegno sia quadriennale e non annuale, quindi anno per anno. Ma ci si impegna ad investire forfettariamente un tot in 4-5 anni. Cosa che, volente o nolente, si dovrà fare per tornare al top.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi che diavolo vuol dire spendere un tot ogni anno?? e se un anno uno ha la fortuna di spendere solo 30 milioni perchè è a posto così deve per forza buttarli via a causa della clausola berlusconiana??
> 
> uno non può spendere magari per 2 anni di fila 15 mil e poi magari l'anno dopo spendere 220 milioni? che razza di paletti sono?



Perdonami ma non condivido: come ho appena scritto si deve investire ogni anno e con continuità. Chi si ferma è perduto. Il Milan di Capello aveva Van Basten eppure prese Papin. Il Barcellona aveva Messi e Neymar eppure ha preso anche Suarez, il Bayern ha Boateng eppure prende Hummels ecc. ecc.

No, si deve investire in ogni sessione di mercato, inoltre non dimentiamoci: giocatori nuovi significano anche nuove spinte al merchandising.


----------



## Isao (15 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io il primo anno farei anche 200 per 4 titolari.
> 
> Una cosa ho scordato: che si investa con continuità e non una tantum, come ha fatto Galliani. Sia che i risultati ci premino sia che accada il contrario è FONDAMENTALE investire sempre: ogni anno si deve pianificare un budgete degli obiettivi e si deve fare di tutto per centrarli.
> 
> ...



No no, quale aspettare. Semplicemente se cerchi un grande difensore non risolvi comprando a 40 ogbonna. Meglio prendere l'anno dopo Laporte e campare un anno con un difensore affidabile preso da squadre di media classifica.


----------



## Konrad (15 Giugno 2016)

Senza considerare che se cambi chi gestisce il mercato, magari riesci anche a vendere bene le seconde linee, come fa da anni la Juventus (giusto per fare un esempio costante)...o la Roma.

Se ci fosse un DS davvero competente e di ampie vedute, quest'anno si andrebbe a prendere De Boer e poi una serie di giocatori affamati e non di primissimo piano per costruire una squadra da primi posti: Milik, Rabiot, Witsel, Benatia, Mustafi, Candreva, Klaassen...ma ci sono anche tantissimi altri meno quotati che sarebbero da sondare e prendere...


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 150 (3 titolari), 150 (3 titolari), 75 (1-2 titolari) e 75 (1-2 titolari) ad esempio andrebbero benissimo.



Ma anche titolari come Callejon e Mertens che li han pagati complessivamente meno di 30/35 mln.

Basta avere osservatori e gente che capisce di calcio, cosa che ci manca


----------



## __king george__ (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il senso è che si impegnino a investire ove serve, tipo se serve investire 200 devi garantirsi che almeno 100 li metti
> 
> Scusate x gli errori ma il correttore del telefono mi fa impazzire



si ma anche fosse così giuridicamente chi sarebbe l'arbitro esterno (il giudice)che direbbe qui ne servono di più,qui va bene così ecc....pena la penale da pagare a silvio....

boh mi sembra una cose piu unica che rara


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Giugno 2016)

Non importa quanto si spende, occorre spendere bene,

i tre Milan del ciclo Berlusconiano costarono meno di molte altre squadre che non raggiunsero mai un rendimento soddisfacente,

tra l'altro la storia insegna che è molto meglio spendere una cifra media per una stella nascente che una grandissima cifra per un giocatore già affermato ma che magari poi cambiando ambiente cala vistosamente il rendimento.


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Così per curiosità ma quale club inglese va a tarttare galatioto secondo Sky ?


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

La clausola non si scrive si impegna a spendere 100.000.000 l'anno ma: "
L'acquirente si impegna ad incrementare il valore del comparto tecnico dell'AC Milan investendo costantemente al fine di contribuire al raggiungimento dei seguenti risultati:
anno 2016/2017 ingresso in Europa League (non ci illudiamo)
anno 2017/2018 accesso alla Champions League
anno 2018/2019 competere per la vittoria dello Scudetto.
anno 2019/2020 competere per la vittoria della Champions League.
A tal fine, secondo le necessità l'acquirente si impegna a mettere a disposizione del calciomercato un importo non inferiore ad € 100.000.000 all'anno, per la durata di almeno cinque anni, al fine di migliorare il comparto tecnico dell'AC Milan.
Detto importo potrà tuttavia essere rideterminato anche in considerazione del raggiungimento degli obbiettivi prefissati e dell'incremento di valore del comparto tecnico.
Raggiunti gli obbiettivi l'acquirente si impegna altresì a preservare il comparto tecnico affinché l'AC Milan possa competere ogni anno per il raggiungimento della vittoria nell'ambito delle competizioni sportive.... 

In caso di violazione della clausola... il venditore potrà esercitare il diritto di riacquistare l'AC. Milan versando un importo pari ad €.... che tenga tuttavia conto dell'eventuale aumento di valore del comprato tecnico.





In pratica resta una clausola aperta, ma che ti garantisce che l'acquirente si impegni a raggiungere degli obbiettivi e non ci vuole molto a scriverla..
I problemi sono come pagare meno tasse. In tutti i contratti è sempre quello il problema.
Non conosco che tassazione vi possa essere ma se si sbaglia imputazione dei 500.000.000 200.000.000 li prenderebbe Renzi.

Onestamente credo che il prossimo anno sarà un anno di "transizione" e quindi non penso che lotteremo per entrare in Champions, salvo non si decida di spendere 30.000.000 per Ibracadabra.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> No no, quale aspettare. Semplicemente se cerchi un grande difensore non risolvi comprando a 40 ogbonna. Meglio prendere l'anno dopo Laporte e campare un anno con un difensore affidabile preso da squadre di media classifica.



Direi che è meglio prendere subito Laporte anche pagandolo un botto 

Seriamente: piuttosto che prendere il Paletta di turno che fa numero preferisco non prendere nessuno, ovvio. 

Tuttavia il mio discorso era basato sul fatto che qua c'è da ricostruire e quindi non possiamo permetterci di aspettare. Si deve spendere da subito. Naturalmente nessuno si augura di ripetere le esperienze Matri e Bertolacci: giocatori pagati il triplo del loro valore. Però fin da ora servono almeno 3 giocatori che ti permettano di fare il salto di qualità: un difensore centrale, un regista ed un attaccante da affiancare a Bacca.


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> I resto dell'idea che i problemi siano solo tecnico/giuridici come pagare meno tasse.



Assolutamente d'accordo problemi solo tecnico/giuridici come pagare meno tasse ....2 punti : investimenti e presidenza non si discutono x 2 giorni !!


----------



## clanton (15 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> La clausola non si scrive si impegna a spendere 100.000.000 l'anno ma: "
> L'acquirente si impegna ad incrementare il valore del comparto tecnico dell'AC Milan investendo costantemente al fine di contribuire al raggiungimento dei seguenti risultati:
> anno 2016/2017 ingresso in Europa League (non ci illudiamo)
> anno 2017/2018 accesso alla Champions League
> ...



Tutto molto corretta e auspicabile la tua analisi ....... solo la clausola finale venditore potrà esercitare il diritto di riacquistare l'AC. Milan versando un importo pari ad €.... ahahaha e tu pensi che Fininvest dopo che ha mollato questo peso lo voglia ricomprare ???


----------



## Dapone (15 Giugno 2016)

spero che dopo la firma smetteremo di farci i calcoli sul costo dei giocatori. sia per la disponibilità economica degli acquirenti, sia (cosa che spero tanto) per l'affidabilità di un direttore sportivo serio.


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Tutto molto corretta e auspicabile la tua analisi ....... solo la clausola finale venditore potrà esercitare il diritto di riacquistare l'AC. Milan versando un importo pari ad €.... ahahaha e tu pensi che Fininvest dopo che ha mollato questo peso lo voglia ricomprare ???



Resta una facoltà 
Silvio è contento
e Marina ha detto ai cinesi non vi preoccupate che nessuno lo ricomprerà fra cinque anni


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma anche fosse così giuridicamente chi sarebbe l'arbitro esterno (il giudice)che direbbe qui ne servono di più,qui va bene così ecc....pena la penale da pagare a silvio....
> 
> boh mi sembra una cose piu unica che rara



Ah che la cosa sia poco chiara concordo, diciamo che se ha posto questa condizione da un lato la trovo giusta... che sia lui ad importa però dopo anni di austerità pare una barzelletta


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, ovviamene bisogna considerare tanti variabili come la disponibilità dei giocatori sul mercato, la competenza di chi li sceglie, ecc.
> Quella che ho indicato è la situazione di rinascita "ideale"
> 
> 
> ...



Assolutamente si, in 2 anni non riporti il Milan al top, ne in Italia ne tanto meno in Europa dove ci sono squadre già collaudate


----------



## naliM77 (15 Giugno 2016)

L'impegno agli investimenti, lo risolvi vincolando il fondo al Milan. Ma non è quello il problema. Da come la vedo io questa storia degli investimenti è tutta figlia della sparata di Berlusconi "vendo solo a chi si impegna a riportare il Milan in alto". Berlusconi l'unica cosa che chiede, perchè in 30 anni lo si è imparati a conoscere, è quella di essere il Presidente onorario fino a che avrà vita, o fino a che il Milan non raggiungerà certi obiettivi (seconda stella, decima finale in 35 anni, costruzione dello stadio). Gli investimenti non può imporli, può chiedere che il fondo non si liberi della Società veicolo dopo 3 anni...ma di più non può fare.

Per il resto, cerco di spiegarlo ai più, nessuno investe 700 milioni di euro per poi fare un mercato al risparmio. Se si spendono 700 milioni è per mettere su una squadra che in 2/3 torni a lottare per vincere tutto quel che c'è da vincere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma anche titolari come Callejon e Mertens che li han pagati complessivamente meno di 30/35 mln.
> 
> Basta avere osservatori e gente che capisce di calcio, cosa che ci manca



Senz'altro, con dirigenti capaci potrebbero servire anche meno soldi. Diciamo che quell'ipotesi è in puro stile Football Manager con soldi che ti escono fuori dalle tasche, quindi simil PSG/City che infatti hanno speso più o meno quella cifra


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

Il problema principale è il DS.

Io dubito che i Cinesi capiscano di calcio e conoscano i giocatori ed ho paura che possano affidarsi a Galliani in quanto magari in Cina passa per un grande Ad e Ds.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Il problema principale è il DS.
> 
> Io dubito che i Cinesi capiscano di calcio e conoscano i giocatori ed ho paura che possano affidarsi a Galliani in quanto magari in Cina passa per un grande Ad e Ds.



diciamo che Monchi è ancora ""libero"" e non me lo spiego


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> diciamo che Monchi è ancora ""libero"" e non me lo spiego



Pure Emery...ma aspettano il PSG


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> diciamo che Monchi è ancora ""libero"" e non me lo spiego



Diciamo che anche Emery è ancora libero nonostante dicano che abbia firmato sul PSG.
Io ricordo un articolo di un mesetto fa in cui si diceva che i cinesi avevano bloccato Emery..... magari fino al 30/6?
Peraltro ritengo che un allenatore di 44 anni sia cresciuto con il mito di Sacchi e del Milan e quindi fra andare al PSG e contribuire alla rinascita di un Milan, con tanti capitali, sceglierebbe, senza pensarci, la seconda.
la speranza è l'ultima a morire visto che Gianpaolo e Pellegrini (ometto il terzo) non mi fanno di certo impazzire.
*


MrPeppez ha scritto:



Pure Emery...ma aspettano il PSG

Clicca per allargare...


*

mi ha anticipato


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pure Emery...ma aspettano il PSG



è vero, probabilmente andranno entrambi li, ma sai, guardandola in modo ottimistico si può anche dire "che aspettano a firmare?"
poi può voler dire tutto come nulla, magari domani entrambi vanno e tanti saluti, però il dubbio viene


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport - versione cartacea (Olivero): La trattativa non è ancora conclusa ma le parti si mostrano discretamente ottimiste. C'è anche la volontà di cercare un accordo in tempi utili per programmare la nuova stagione ormai alle porte, col raduno al 7 luglio già fissato. E' stata ribadita la ferma volontà della cordata cinese di versare 500 milioni di euro per il 70% delle quote di Ac Milan s.p.a. ed il viaggio di venerdì a Londra di Galatioto, il quale poi potrebbe tornare a Milano, servirà per recuperare dagli istituti di credito interessati le garanzie bancarie da mostrare ai vertici di Fininvest. Berlusconi vuole, ed è il questo il punto centrale della trattativa, che la cordata cinese si impegni per iscritto ad investimenti pluriennali (almeno per cinque anni), oltre a garantirgli la presidenza onoraria (senza potere decisionale).
> 
> Corriere dello Sport - versiona cartacea (Pietro Guadagno): conferma sostanzialmente quanto detto da Olivero. Le parti sono moderatamente ottimiste. La bozza di contratto è complessa e non dovrebbe essere pronta prima dell'inizio della prossima settimana, così da essere poi sottoposta a Berlusconi, che vuole assolutamente l'impegno scritto dei cinesi agli investimenti pluriennali e le garanzie in termini di governance.*



Quotate.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky, Di Stefano: la missione resta dura e complessa ma c'è la volontà di arrivare ad un contratto che poi verrà sottoposto a Silvio Berlusconi il quale dovrà dire sì o no. Le parti non ce la faranno a terminare tutti i punti entro domani, quando Galatioto ripartità (sta trattando anche per l'acquisto di un club inglese). Berlusconi vorrebbe un impegno di 400 milioni di euro nei prossimi 5 anni per il mercato. E vorrebbe definire meglio la sua posizione di presidente onorario. Il presidente rossonero pretende che tutto ciò venga messo per iscritto.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## patriots88 (15 Giugno 2016)

news di campopiano?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> news di campopiano?



Lui scrive solo quando ha aggiornamenti, per ora credo valga il detto no news = good news. Probabilmente, salvo sorprese, tornerà a dirci qualcosa domani o direttamente venerdì. D'altronde sono ore delicatissime dove vengono decisi gli ultimi dettagli, è normale che si sappia poco o nulla negli stessi minuti in cui discutono. Anzi, sarebbe strano il contrario...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Giugno 2016)

Scusate la domanda..

Ma se Silvio vuole far investire i cinesi per 500 milioni in cinque anni mentre hanno il 70% del club...

Per il suo 30% i soldi chi li mette??? 

Si tiene il 30% e non caccia un euro??


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda..
> 
> Ma se Silvio vuole far investire i cinesi per 500 milioni in cinque anni mentre hanno il 70% del club...
> 
> ...




credo li metterà anche lui...almeno penso. In ogni caso è una questione interessante questa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda..
> 
> Ma se Silvio vuole far investire i cinesi per 500 milioni in cinque anni mentre hanno il 70% del club...
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> credo li metterà anche lui...almeno penso. In ogni caso è una questione interessante questa.



Certo che li mette anche lui, ma il 30% di 500 fanno circa 150M, se considerate che il suo 30% tra 3-4 anni potrebbe valere quanto l'attuale 100%... credo che si sia fatto piuttosto bene i suoi conti.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

*Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*


----------



## Bataille (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Questa cosa è letteralmente inconcepibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Non capisco il nesso tra cinesi e Giampaolo. Boh.


----------



## FK87 (15 Giugno 2016)

Questi continuano a parlare non sapendo niente....sì certo vedrete che prendono Gianpaolo già già...ma Emery quando firma per il Psg? Mah bah boh....


----------



## ildemone85 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



ma che è sta roba, italmilan con i cinesi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2016)

Io non ho ancora sentito nessun cinese o Galatioto parlare di Giampaolo, non so voi


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*




.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Se davvero i cinesi vorrebbero Giampaolo in accordo con Galliani allora lo avrebbero già preso visto che potrebbe andar bene anche in caso di mancata cessione, no?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Certo che se al 30 giugno, con almeno uno tra Emery, Pellegrini e Garcia non ancora accasati, firmano Brocchi o Giampaolo, ci sarebbe veramente da farsi due domande.


----------



## sballotello (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



mix di banalità e fantasia.Si vede che campopiano non ha scritto e non hanno potuto scopiazzare


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Certo che se al 30 giugno, con almeno uno tra Emery, Pellegrini e Garcia non ancora accasati, firmano Brocchi o Giampaolo, ci sarebbe veramente da farsi due domande.



Io intanto le domande me le faccio sul perchè Emery (forse), Pellegrini e Garcia siano ancora liberi al 15 Giugno.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Ma non esiste che il Milan cinese sia allenato da Brocchi o da Giampaolo. E' una cosa che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.

O è tutta una trollata di Sky, oppure c'è del marcio dietro. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste che il Milan cinese sia allenato da Brocchi o da Giampaolo. E' una cosa che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.
> 
> O è tutta una trollata di Sky, oppure c'è del marcio dietro. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.



Nel caso avvenga la presunta cessione vedremo come investiranno e se investiranno. Nel caso la situazione non cambi più di tanto anche con i fantasmagorici cinesi, allora i dubbi diverranno quasi certezza. E sappiamo quali dubbi ci attanagliano.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste che il Milan cinese sia allenato da Brocchi o da Giampaolo. E' una cosa che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.
> 
> O è tutta una trollata di Sky, oppure c'è del marcio dietro. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.


Ovviamente trollata epica di Beppe ... Importante è prendere nota e poi tra 10 giorni riportare tutte queste notizie sul suo Twitter e chiedere conferma sul perché non si sono avverate .


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste che il Milan cinese sia allenato da Brocchi o da Giampaolo. E' una cosa che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.
> 
> O è tutta una trollata di Sky, oppure c'è del marcio dietro. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.



Sky trolla e gufa
E di Stefano e' pietoso e lecchino
Non si può pensar male stavolta con Galatioto di mezzo..
Non sarà un Mr bee bis ragazzi..


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io intanto le domande me le faccio sul perchè Emery (forse), Pellegrini e Garcia siano ancora liberi al 15 Giugno.



Io spero che restino liberi fino al 30. Sia perché in questo modo potremmo ingaggiarli, sia perché, nel caso rinnovassero a Brocchi o prendessero Giampurrasca, non sentiremo la scusa "eh dovevamo aspettare la firma del preliminare e non c'era rimasto più nessun allenatore disponibile".


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso avvenga la presunta cessione vedremo come investiranno e se investiranno. Nel caso la situazione non cambi più di tanto anche con i fantasmagorici cinesi, allora i dubbi diverranno quasi certezza. E sappiamo quali dubbi ci attanagliano.....



Continuo a credere che quel dubbio ( il rientro  ) sia più di un ipotesi assurda ... I cinesi + Galatioto si presterebbe ad una cosa del genere ? Un multimilionario rischierebbe faccia e carriera per un " giochino " di Fininvest ? Fantapolitica .


----------



## The P (15 Giugno 2016)

il fatto che oggi non sia filtrato nulla è assolutamente positivo. Queste trattative si fanno così, non ci sono alternative ed è già stato detto troppo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> il fatto che oggi non sia filtrato nulla è assolutamente positivo. Queste trattative si fanno così, non ci sono alternative ed è già stato detto troppo.



Che poi quello che sappiamo è perché L ha riportato Campopiano ... Nulla di ufficiale come fanno le società VERE non quelle comandate dai pagliacci e dalle ballerine del quartierino .


----------



## fra29 (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a credere che quel dubbio ( il rientro  ) sia più di un ipotesi assurda ... I cinesi + Galatioto si presterebbe ad una cosa del genere ? Un multimilionario rischierebbe faccia e carriera per un " giochino " di Fininvest ? Fantapolitica .



Alt... Galatioto magari ha una parcella ancora più corposa e soprattutto passa alla storia come chi è riuscito a strappare il Milan della mani di SB.
Magari il giochino non è così semplice da svelare sto giro (fondo -'società veicolo - quotazione)...
Diciamo che a far pensare questo sono,soprattutto i nomi che escono (Giampaolo,mBrocchi, Vasquez) ma magari questi firmano il preliminare e annunciano Emery, Benatia, Ibra, Isco e tutti questi discorsi vanno a farsi benedire..


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Immagino uno scenario fantastico: 
Galliani rinnova Brocchi o ingaggia Giampaolo sempre per mettere i bastoni fra le ruote.
La settimana dopo il Milan viene ceduto e i cinesi ovviamente esonerano il Broccolo o Giampollo e prendono un altro allenatore.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*







mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io intanto le domande me le faccio sul perchè Emery (forse), Pellegrini e Garcia siano ancora liberi al 15 Giugno.



Emery non saprei, ma gli altri due non prendono ancora bei soldoni da City e Roma?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Immagino uno scenario fantastico:
> Galliani rinnova Brocchi o ingaggia Giampaolo sempre per mettere i bastoni fra le ruote.
> La settimana dopo il Milan viene ceduto e i cinesi ovviamente esonerano il Broccolo o Giampollo e prendono un altro allenatore.


Sarebbe eroico.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Emery non saprei, ma gli altri due non prendono ancora bei soldoni da City e Roma?



Eh ma mi pare strano che non gli abbiano proposto nulla, anche se di panchine importanti a parte il PSG non si sono liberate. Non sarebbe questo il topic per discuterne però.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Emery non saprei, ma gli altri due non prendono ancora bei soldoni da City e Roma?



Pellegrini ha preso la già buonuscita dal City se non sbaglio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo é un ottimo allenatore. Io tra lui e Pellegrini 100 volte Giampaolo.

Conte, Ancelotti, Guardiola, Emery sono un conto, senza loro Giampaolo mi intriga tantissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo é un ottimo allenatore. *Io tra lui e Pellegrini 100 volte Giampaolo*.
> 
> Conte, Ancelotti, Guardiola, Emery sono un conto, senza loro Giampaolo mi intriga tantissimo.


Lol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> il fatto che oggi non sia filtrato nulla è assolutamente positivo. Queste trattative si fanno così, non ci sono alternative ed è già stato detto troppo.


La fonte di Campopiano gli avrà detto di stare muto per il momento. Sono stra sicuro che Pasquale concordi i suoi articoli con la fonte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo é un ottimo allenatore. Io tra lui e Pellegrini 100 volte Giampaolo.
> 
> Conte, Ancelotti, Guardiola, Emery sono un conto, senza loro Giampaolo mi intriga tantissimo.



Hahahhaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La fonte di Campopiano gli avrà detto di stare muto per il momento. Sono stra sicuro che Pasquale concordi i suoi articoli con la fonte.



Certo , le notizie che riporta sono di prima mano .. Oramai si è capito .


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*







Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegrini ha preso la già buonuscita dal City se non sbaglio





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma mi pare strano che non gli abbiano proposto nulla, anche se di panchine importanti a parte il PSG non si sono liberate. Non sarebbe questo il topic per discuterne però.



 Chiudo l' o.t., comunque non trovo così strano che si ritrovino liberi, anche considerando che nell'ultima stagione non hanno certamente ben figurato.
Lo stesso Emery, al momento non c’è stata alcuna comunicazione ufficiale sulla situazione di Blanc. Immagino che il psg stia trattando l'addio con l'attuale tecnico (che aveva rinnovato giusto 4 mesi fa) prima di annunciare Emery.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2016)

Punterei dritto su De boer....


----------



## gabuz (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Ma ancora stiamo dietro a sto cantastorie?
Le fonti da cui abbeverarci di acqua buona sono altre...


----------



## ps18ps (15 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo é un ottimo allenatore. Io tra lui e Pellegrini 100 volte Giampaolo.
> 
> Conte, Ancelotti, Guardiola, Emery sono un conto, senza loro Giampaolo mi intriga tantissimo.



Gianpaolo è scarsissimo. Va bene per la lega pro forse


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2016)

A parte quest'anno Giampaolo è SEMPRE stato esonerato. E un motivo c'è.

E' costruito per retrocedere, ovvero l'obiettivo di Galliani


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo é un ottimo allenatore. Io tra lui e Pellegrini 100 volte Giampaolo.
> 
> Conte, Ancelotti, Guardiola, Emery sono un conto, senza loro Giampaolo mi intriga tantissimo.


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La fonte di Campopiano gli avrà detto di stare muto per il momento. Sono stra sicuro che Pasquale concordi i suoi articoli con la fonte.


Diamolo pure per certo. Si chiama fonte 'embedded', addomesticata: chi vuole far sapere qualcosa in genere sceglie un giornalista non di primo livello, che ha invece una reputazione da difendere e cerca lui le informazioni attraverso le indiscrezioni, e, in cambio di una fonte diretta dei fatti, usa quella voce come megafono per le notizie che ritiene di dover far uscire, di fatto imponendo al giornalista quante farne uscire, e soprattutto quando. Ricordate la famosa Gola Profonda con Bob Woodward nella campagna del Watergate? Qualcosa di molto simile. Campopiano è nel vero quando afferma che scrive solo quello che sa, senza azzardare analisi o trarre deduzioni, che pure è una facoltà dell'attività giornalistica, se esercitata in modo professionale. Egli si limita a riportare diligentemente le notizie per come gli arrivano, senza il vaglio critico della verosimiglianza, coerenza o fondatezza, perché SA che provengono da fonte diretta dei fatti. E questo significa una sola cosa: Galatioto, forse addirittura di persona.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

un giorno in totale silenzio di Campopiano e guarda caso da nessun altra fonte esce nulla di nuovo, solo la solita roba, Sky, Gazzetta ect della serie " si aspetta Campopiano e si copia.."


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

#Galatioto e #Gancikoff al terzo giorno di incontri con #Fininvest: la trattativa procede, si va avanti senza sosta. #Milan

di poco fa, by Campopiano


----------



## naliM77 (16 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Stefano: domani ci sarà un nuovo summit tra Galatioto e la Fininvest. Lo stesso Galatioto, poi, giovedì sera o venerdì mattina partirà per Londra dove parlerà con i legali del gruppo orientale interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Questione allenatore: se resterà Silvio Berlusconi, Brocchi sarà il tecnico del Milan. Se arriveranno i cinesi, sulla panchina rossonera ci sarà Giampaolo oppure lo stesso Brocchi, che potrebbe essere confermato anche dai cinesi.*



Questo qualche ora prima aveva detto che Galatioto sarebbe ripartito per Londra perchè sta trattando l'acquisto di un club inglese. Passa qualche ora e dice che Galatioto ripate per parlare con le banche, probabilmente qualcuno gli avrà telefonato dicendo "o la smetti di dire fesserie o ti faccio fare la figura del pollo".

Di Stefano è un bugiardo patentato e c'è ancora chi gli crede?


----------



## Dave (16 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> #Galatioto e #Gancikoff al terzo giorno di incontri con #Fininvest: la trattativa procede, si va avanti senza sosta. #Milan
> 
> di poco fa, by Campopiano



Che attesa...che ansia...


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Diamolo pure per certo. Si chiama fonte 'embedded', addomesticata: chi vuole far sapere qualcosa in genere sceglie un giornalista non di primo livello, che ha invece una reputazione da difendere e cerca lui le informazioni attraverso le indiscrezioni, e, in cambio di una fonte diretta dei fatti, usa quella voce come megafono per le notizie che ritiene di dover far uscire, di fatto imponendo al giornalista quante farne uscire, e soprattutto quando. Ricordate la famosa Gola Profonda con Bob Woodward nella campagna del Watergate? Qualcosa di molto simile. Campopiano è nel vero quando afferma che scrive solo quello che sa, senza azzardare analisi o trarre deduzioni, che pure è una facoltà dell'attività giornalistica, se esercitata in modo professionale. Egli si limita a riportare diligentemente le notizie per come gli arrivano, senza il vaglio critico della verosimiglianza, coerenza o fondatezza, perché SA che provengono da fonte diretta dei fatti. E questo significa una sola cosa: Galatioto, forse addirittura di persona.



ma se in certi momenti neanche il corriere ci crede al suo giornalista!
se vuoi far uscire certe notizie, non usi twitter come mezzo di comunicazione.
tolto questo forum, e qualche altro mezzo che ri prende le notizie vostre nessuno è ottimista.
parlaci con mio padre e vedi cosa ti dice.
ripeto, sono ottimista, ma ci sono molte cose che se esaminate, non mi fanno dormire tranquillo


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma se in certi momenti neanche il corriere ci crede al suo giornalista!
> se vuoi far uscire certe notizie, non usi twitter come mezzo di comunicazione.
> tolto questo forum, e qualche altro mezzo che ri prende le notizie vostre nessuno è ottimista.
> parlaci con mio padre e vedi cosa ti dice.
> ripeto, sono ottimista, ma ci sono molte cose che se esaminate, non mi fanno dormire tranquillo



la meritocrazia questa sconosciuta: però il Corriere ospita tutte le ********* di furio fedele da 30 anni a questa parte


----------



## beleno (16 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma se in certi momenti neanche il corriere ci crede al suo giornalista!
> se vuoi far uscire certe notizie, non usi twitter come mezzo di comunicazione.
> tolto questo forum, e qualche altro mezzo che ri prende le notizie vostre nessuno è ottimista.
> parlaci con mio padre e vedi cosa ti dice.
> ripeto, sono ottimista, ma ci sono molte cose che se esaminate, non mi fanno dormire tranquillo



Beh anche Carlo Festa del Sole ha parlato più o meno negli stessi termini della trattativa. Poi può essere che loro abbiano torto, ma gli altri mezzi di comunicazione dicono un giorno i cinesi un giorno l'italmilan, prima o poi qualcosa azzeccano.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la meritocrazia questa sconosciuta: però il Corriere ospita tutte le ********* di furio fedele da 30 anni a questa parte



meritocrazia sarà se campopiano avrà ragione.
1 anno fa, mi ricordo, che alciato mandava messaggi prendendoci in giro e gongolandosi. poi la meritocrazia lo ha affossato



beleno ha scritto:


> Beh anche Carlo Festa del Sole ha parlato più o meno negli stessi termini della trattativa. Poi può essere che loro abbiano torto, ma gli altri mezzi di comunicazione dicono un giorno i cinesi un giorno l'italmilan, prima o poi qualcosa azzeccano.



si vero, 
pero escono troppe notizie sull'italmilan.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport Galatioto dopo il viaggio a Londra, programmato tra stasera e venerdì, per incontrare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, tra sabato e domenica dovrebbe tornare a Milano per proseguire la trattativa con Fininvest.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Galatioto dopo il viaggio a Londra, programmato tra stasera e venerdì, per incontrare gli istituti finanziari coinvolti nell'operazione dell'acquisizione del Milan, tra sabato e domenica dovrebbe tornare a Milano per proseguire la trattativa con Fininvest.*



bene , sistemano il contratto va a verificare a londra la disponibilità del cash con le banche poi torna per confermare il tutto .. direi che tutto torna .


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

#Milan, piano industriale ok: #Galatioto domani a #Londra, poi a #NewYork.Tornerà soltanto per la firma #nerosurosso

by Campopiano.


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2016)

quindi non torna nel weekend, evidentemente hanno fatto tutto ciò che dovevano, contrariamente a quanto scritto da Peppe di Stefano....


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> quindi non torna nel weekend, evidentemente hanno fatto tutto ciò che dovevano, contrariamente a quanto scritto da Peppe di Stefano....



Ottimo.

Comunque Peppe di Sterco è palesemente in malafede dall'inizio della vicenda.
Si vede che è un uomo di galliani.

Ci vorrebbe un film: "tutti gli uomini del Condor: gli ultimi giorni" o "la caduta:gli ultimi giorni del condor"


----------



## danykz (16 Giugno 2016)

*nuovo articolo di campopiano, qualcuno apra un topic!!*


----------

